# Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Hallo liebe Community,

da der PHILIPS  242G5DJEB für 200€ bei redcoon im Angebot war, habe ich mir diesen zugelegt, da ich so oder so auf der Suche nach einem 144hz Monitor war.
Hab dann alles angeschlossen, allerdings ist die Schrift sehr unscharf, was im folgenden Screenshot auch zu sehen ist (am besten mal reinzoomen). Außerdem zieht mein 144hz Bildschirm Streifen, was auf meinem Zweitmonitor nicht passiert. Kann davon leider auch keinen Screenshot machen, weil dies eben nur auf meinem 144hz Bildschirm zu sehen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute, dass dies daran liegt, dass ich im Smart Control Panel keine Bildschirmauflösung von 16:9 auswählen kann, sondern nur 4:3, 1:1 oder Breitbild. Der Philips Kundensupport weiß dazu leider selbst keine Lösung. 
Dazu auch noch ein Screenshot aus dem Smart Control selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch dort sieht man, dass die Schrift unscharf ist, außerdem kann ich wie bereits erwähnt keine Auflösung von 16:9 auswählen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

LG


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Bei mir ist da nix unscharf^^
Aber wäre ja kein Wunder, wenn Du den Monitor nicht in seiner nativen Auflösung betreibst, dass es Dir dann unscharf erscheint.

Screenshots bringen da keine Punkte, da müsstest Du Fotos machen, damit wir das auch sehen. Nur so für den Hinterkopf. Denn die Screenshots sind ja in der "richtigen" Auflösung, also in der Auflösung, in der der Monitor gerade läuft. Auch die Streifen würden wir auf dem Screenshot nur sehen, wenn die Grafikkarte defekt wäre. Liegt es am Monitor sieht man auf dem Screenshot nix.

Dein 2. Monitor ist ein 60Hz-Monitor? D.h. Du hast nur Streifen wenn die Monitore mit 60/144Hz laufen? Bei 60/60 sind sie weg?

Du könntest uns mal weiterhelfen, indem Du uns sagst wie Du den Monitor überhaupt angeschlossen hast und was für eine Graka diese befeuert.


----------



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Klar, etwas dumm von mir.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich kein 16:9 im Smart Control auswählen kann. Ich denke, dass das Problem damit behoben wäre...


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Wenn 1:1 im Monitor eingestellt ist und Du 1920x1080 im Graka-Treiber einstellen würdest, dann hätte der Monitor automatisch eine Breitbild-Auflösung. Dazu muss man das Monitor-Menü gar nicht beglücken. Du zäumst da das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf. Was hast Du denn in der Graka eingestellt?


----------



## Ebrithil (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Kannst du denn unter windows oder im Graka Treiber die richtige Auflösung einstellen?


----------



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Also, habe eine Nvidia GTX 970 von Inno3D verbaut. Mein zweiter Bildschirm ist ein 60hz-Monitor und habe gerade mal im Control Panel von Nvidia auf 60/60 umgestellt, der Bildschirm zieht immer noch Streifen. 
In dem Nvidia Programm ist die native Auflösung, also 1920x1080 eingestellt. 
Angeschlossen ist der Monitor über das Dual LINK DVI Kabel, was Philips mitgeliefert hat.


----------



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

@Ebrithil  Ja, kann ich. Da steht auch 1920x1080.


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Dann müsste der Monitor bei 1:1 auch 1920x1080 darstellen.
Deine Screenshots haben auch (in etwa) die richtige Auflösung. Was sagt denn der Monitor, was er darstellt?

Hat der andere Monitor eine andere Auflösung? Nicht dass das, was Du als Unschärfe siehst, nur die blöde Windows-Skalierung ist.

*detailsausdernasezieh*


----------



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Beide Monitore haben laut NVIDIA Systemsteuerung 1920x1080, also nativ. 
Wundert mich selbst, dass, wenn er sagt, dass er 1920x1080 anzeigt, es noch ein verzogenes Bild gibt.


----------



## istdochunwichtig (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

EDIT: Man merkt einfach, dass ich absolut keine Ahnung von Bildschirmen habe. Habe etwas an den Einstellungen rumgespielt und letztlich lag es an der zu niedrigen "Sharpness" und dem zu niedrigen Kontrast.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer 144hz Monitor unscharf, kein 16:9 auswählbar*

Hauptsache es geht jetzt zufriedenstellend^^


----------

